# Zombie Cichlid Tank - 225 gallons - with video!!!



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Just writing to post my final SA/CA cichlid community.
After some research as well as the fact that i was able to find really rare cichlids in my area such as the Hybrid Green Terror/Severum and the Hybrid Blood Parrot/Flowerhorn, as well as the astonishing Red Spotted Gold Severum and the unique EBJD, here's my final population on my signature.
I'll keep updating this post twice a year with new videos.
In this first video, the only fishes hard to film were the plecostomus as i just bought them and they are quite small and hide all the time, i hope in my next video they'll be bigger and clearly visible.

Video 1: 




At the same time i'd like to ask you:
Which fish in my tank do you think is the most beautiful?
What is the most beautiful SA/CA cichlid you have ever seen in your life?

Fell free to post videos from your SA/CA cichlid community as well, i'd be delighted to see it.
Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

I've just got several rare plecos, they are all in my signature. They are all around 3" or 4", too small to film, but as soon as they grow a little more i'll make a new video.
I had to get rid of my Oscar to get those plecos, otherwise they could have been eaten.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

OK, I've decided to make a new video: 



Enjoy it and thanks for sharing videos of your SA/CA community as well.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

You know what, the tanks looks great!

It is just MY opinion, but I do not care much for those tacky-ish decorations.


----------



## trainman76 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just recently got 1 EBJD after seeing yours. he currently has a 60 gal all to himself. He is by far one of the nicest to look at imo.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks.
And an EBJD is quite something, isn't it?
Great looking fish!
You can also follow this thread at: viewtopic.php?f=13&t=252731


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,
I want to add some dither fishes in my tank, and i was wondering if i could add 1 x silver dollar and 1 x tinfoil barb to be used as dither fishes.
I know they like to be in groups of 5 or more but that is not an option for me considering the bio load waste a group would produce.
My goal is just to give more movement to the tank and encourage the fishes to swim.
What problem could i face?
Could the tinfoil barb eat one of my plecos?
What about aggression levels?
Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,
As promised, i'm posting an updated video of my tank:




Enjoy it!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice tank, though the water seems a little bit green to me? I see you decided to pass on the dithers. Tinfoil barbs get a bit too big to be considered dithers, IMO, and silver dollars, being characins, do not do very well alone.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello BelieveInBlue,
Thanks.
Water is fine, i check once every a month and i've just checked last week.
I gave up on dithers for now, but, considering i decide to add some dithers, do you think it would be a good idea? and if yes, which dithers would you add?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

How about giant danios


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello to all fish lovers,

Here's the third video of my tank:
225 Gallon Zombie Cichlid Tank 3: 



I hope you guys like it!


----------

